# Finer differences: so that



## chifladoporlosidiomas

(Gerçekten bunun yazdığim en son post olduğuna söz veriyorum! Başkası olmayacak, söz)

Merhaba! Selam! 

Again, I was wondering if there were any difference between the following two ways to say 'so that' in Turkish:
1. imperative + diye (e.g., postlardan dolayı beni öldürün diye özür diliyorum) 
2. personal verbal noun + için (e.g., postlardan dolayı beni öldürmeniz için özür diliyorum)

I'm not sure if there are any other ways to say 'so that' in Turkish besides those two, but if there are, please let me know. And if there is no difference, please let me know, too!

Çok çok çok teşekkürler! öpüyorum!

Guy


----------



## yunuzfb

These two sentences are wrong.

Can you write in english what you want to say?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba chiflad,

As yunuz said, please write exact sentences you want.

But with what I get from your actual given informations, şimdilik söyleyebileceğim tek şey, bunlar:

için = because of, for,...
diye= many meanings, for example here.

so that, so = bu yüzden, bunun için, bundan dolayı,...


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Örneklerimin pek açık olmadığı için çok özür dilerim. Başka örnkeler vereceğim o zaman:

I'm telling you this now so that you don't get upset later:
Sonra canını sıkmasın diye şimdi sana bunu anlatıyorum.
versus
Sonra canını sıkması için şimdi sana bunu anlatıyorum. 

Veya

So that you have time to study, we're going to go home early. 
Ders çalışacağın vakit olsun diye eve erken döneceğiz. 
versus
Ders çalışacağın vakit olması için eve erken döneceğiz.

Bunu demek istedim. Yardım ettiğiniz için hepinize teşekkür ederim.


----------



## yunuzfb

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Örneklerimin pek açık olmadığı için çok özür dilerim. Başka örnkeler vereceğim o zaman:
> 
> I'm telling you this now so that you don't get upset later:
> Sonra canını sıkmasın diye şimdi sana bunu anlatıyorum. İts correct and you can use this sentences in daily talking but this sentences is inversion. "sonra canını sıkmasın diye bunu sana şimdi anlatıyorum" is better.
> versus
> Sonra canını sıkması için şimdi sana bunu anlatıyorum. This one is wrong. Your sentences is negative but your translation is positive. So you have to make this sentences negative with suffix "-me" "-ma" Sonra canını sıkma*ma*sı için bunu sana şimdi anlatıyorum.
> 
> Veya
> 
> So that you have time to study, we're going to go home early.
> Ders çalışacağın vakit olsun diye eve erken döneceğiz. In daily using everybody understant what you want to say. but *Derş çalışmak için vaktin olsun diye eve erken gideceğiz. is better. *By the way Go = *gitmek*, come back = *dönmek *
> versus
> Ders çalışacağın vakit olması için eve erken döneceğiz.
> 
> Bunu demek istedim. Yardım ettiğiniz için hepinize teşekkür ederim.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

yunuzfb, size de teşekkür ederim. Fakat, ikisi arasında bir fark var mı? Yani, "-sin diye" ve "-ma(sı) için" arasında mı?


----------



## yunuzfb

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> yunuzfb, size de teşekkür ederim. Fakat, ikisi arasında bir fark var mı? Yani, "-sin diye" ve "-ma(sı) için" arasında mı?



I am sorry i am not good at in english and literature. But i will try to explain the small difference.

"-sin diye" is more exact than "-ma(sı) için". 

Namely; "sonra canını sıkmasın diye bunu sana şimdi anlatıyorum" if you dont tell him/her this now, he/she will be absolutely get upset later.
but; "Sonra canını sıkma*ma*sı için bunu sana şimdi anlatıyorum." if you dont tell him/her this now, he/she may get upset later.

Hope you can understand the very very small difference


----------



## Gemmenita

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> (...) ikisi arasında bir fark var mı? Yani, "-sin diye" ve "-ma(sı) için" arasında mı?



Merhaba chiflad,

The fact that you have written -sin and -ma(sı) together with 'diye' and 'için' , and not only :  "diye" and " için", made me think of the structure of making them!
But seems you are looking for semantic difference which is explained very well by yunuz.

However if you have still problem with structure, we can continue...


----------

